# Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern :-)



## FunGod (20. Juli 2012)

Hallöchen Teichfreunde.

Bin neu hier im Forum und habe auch gleich ein Problem mitgebracht.
Und zwar soll ich bei meine Schwiegerletern den alten Teich wieder auf Vordermann bringen.
Klang am Anfang ja nicht schwer, aber wenn man genau hinschaut findet man viele Dinge die man ändern muss.
Ich habe euch mal ein paar Bilder mit gebracht, damit ihr sehen könnt wie der Teich so aussieht.

      

Hier mal ein paar Daten zum Teich:
Er ist etwa 
1,50 m tief
5 m lange 
3 m breit
und hat etwa 10,000 L.

Das Offensichtliche habe ich gleich schon geändert, es war am Anfang kein Filter verbaut.
Das war aber das einfachste an der Geschichte, einfach in den nächsten Zooladen und eine Oase Bio Smart 16000 gekauft.
Beim Einbau ist mir aufgefallen das ca. 50 cm Schlamm am Boden des Teiches sind.
Jetzt die 1.Frage: Wie bekomm ich das Zeug am besten schnell raus?
Habe schon mit einer großen Schmutzwasserpumpe gearbeitet, aber nur mit mäßigen Erfolg.
Dann das Zweite Problem, an den Rändern wachsen die Pflanzen ins Wasser rein, was bestimmt nicht nur schlecht aussieht sondern wahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade gut für den Teich ist.
Und natürlich Problem Nummer 3: ALGEN  :evil

Würde mich sehr über ein Anregungen von euch freunen.

LG FunGod


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanirung bei schwiegereltern *

Hi FunGod,
:Willkommen2

Der sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Den Schlamm kannst du mit einem Schlammsauger rausholen, den kann man sich auch ausleihen.
Der Filter steht recht hoch, das kostet Filterdurchsatz, der aktuell gut brauchbar wäre.


----------



## FunGod (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanirung bei schwiegereltern *

Schlammsauger habe ich schon versucht. ( PondoVac 4 )
Und es hat nicht viel gebracht.
Er hat es einfach nicht geschafft es einzusaugen.
Es sind einfach zu vilele große Pflanzenteile.
Ich hatte auch schon dran gedacht ihn lehr zu machen, aber es sind zu viele kleine Fische drin.


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanirung bei schwiegereltern *

hi,
und wenn du versuchst, erst mal das gröbste abzukeschern, und nur für die feinheiten ,
den schlammsauger zu verwenden ???
ansonsten , finde ich den teich wunderschön, natürlich eingewachsen....s'is doch ein richtiges idyll!
halt uns auf dem laufenden, ich find das spannend 
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanirung bei schwiegereltern *

Hallo FunGod,
hast Du mal probiert das ganze 'langsam' abzusaugen?
Also nicht 'Schlammsauger mach mal' & rein mit ihm, sondern 'Schicht für Schicht'...
Saugen, danach grobes Material abnehmen und dann wieder saugen.
Oder gar als Teamwork... das grobe Material, was jemand hochhebt, mit dem Schlammsauger grob absaugen, bevor es komplett aus dem boden und dem Wasser entnommen wird.

Also eher langsam vorranarbeiten und nicht gleich alles auf einmal....

Ist schwieriger und viel Arbeit, aber dürfte mit am schonensten sein.

Ein Schwerpunkt dürfte sicher die Seerose sein, die nicht wirklich kein sein dürfte.


----------



## FunGod (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

So haben heute mal den Rand sauber gemacht. Dabei ist uns aufgefallen das der Teich ca 1 m in jede Richtung größer ist als gedacht.  
habe jetzt mal eine frage, beim putzen ist mir ein ca 30cm großer welz aufgefallen. Darf er drin bleiben oder sollte er raus?


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Kommt sicher auf die Art des __ Wels an, denn wie Du in Berichten und Fotos (einfach mal im Internet suchen) ersehen kannst, können das mitunter stattliche Burschen werden

Ggf. kann jemand hier im Forum helfen bei der Bestimmung, wenn Du es schaffst ein brauchbares Foto von dem Kerl zu machen.


----------



## FunGod (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Von der Sorte jetzt mal abgesehen, sollte er drin bleiben oder lieber raus?


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

hi,
wenn er sich bisher dort wohl gefühlt hat???
frag ihn selbst ...
lg lotta


----------



## FunGod (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Ich versuche es morgen mal..


----------



## FunGod (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Hallo zusammen.
Habe mal wider ein bisschen zeit am Teich verbracht.
Wasser ist jetzt Glas klar und ein 15 kleine 3 bis 4 cm koi sind jetzt auch drin.
Beim Filter sauber machen ist mir jetzt nur was aufgefallen.
Im Abflussrohr sind überall kleine __ Würmer drin.
   
Was sind das für dinger?
Sind die gut oder schlecht?
Sie waren von einen auf den andren Tag da.
Kann es mit mein bischen zu Warmen Wasser zusammen hängen? ( 26 °C )


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Hallo FunGod,
Es dürften Mückenlarven (Zuckmücken=harmlos und unter Umständen auch Kriebelmückenlarven = unangenehmer Geselle...einfach mal hier im Forum suchen) sein.
Wenn sie von jetzt auf gleich aufgetaucht sind, dann haben wohl die Insekten entschieden, dass das Teichwasser nun gut genug ist


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Hupps...doppelpost... hab nicht damit gerechnet, das das andere Posting noch durchgekommen ist, weil der Server ja meist um mitternacht ausgelastet ist wegen diverser Backupaktivitäten


----------



## Zacky (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *



FunGod schrieb:


> Wasser ist jetzt Glas klar und 15 kleine 3 bis 4 cm koi sind jetzt auch drin.





Hi. Ob das jetzt die richtige Entscheidung war, möchte ich mal anzweifeln. Denn zum Einen hast du den Teich gerade erst sauber gemacht und setzt dann gleich Fische ein, und in deinem Fall *15* Koi. Das die recht schnell in den ersten 2-3 Jahren zu großen Fischen werden ist dir hoffentlich klar und das sie dann auch wie ein Großer enstprechend Dreck machen, solltest du auch wissen. Zum Anderen hätte ich echte Bedenken, ob diese Jungfische überhaupt den kommenden Winter überstehen. Hierzu kannst du die Überlebenschancen der Fische erhöhen, wenn du schon mal anfängst eine Winterabdeckung zu bauen, die dir den Teich recht frostfrei und temperaturstabil hält.

Dann solltest du zeitnah schon mal über die Teicherweiterung und einem neuen Filter nachdenken, denn das wird demnächst das nächste Problem, wenn die Kois wachsen.

Ansonsten bitte auch nichts falsch verstehen und ist auch nicht böse gemeint, nur haben sich einige Grundlagenbedürfnisse für die Koihaltung in den letzten Jahren entwickelt, die ein deutlich höheres Maß an Pflege- & Haltungsaufwand erfordern. Auch die Teichgröße ist bei Dir in keinem Falle stimmig mit dem Besatz und dem zu erwartenden Wachstum.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *



Zacky schrieb:


> Auch die Teichgröße ist bei Dir in keinem Falle stimmig mit dem Besatz und dem zu erwartenden Wachstum.


Er hat sich wohl von der 1000L "Regel" verleiten lassen und das angedachte Grundvolumen von 10.000L  vergessen bzw. nicht beachtet.

Die "10.000L für den ersten Koi + 1000L für jeden weiteren" ist ja kein Gesetz...es ist halt der Erfahrungswert, der sich in vielen Jahren herrauskristallisiert und bewährt hat, um der Haltung der Fische gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Störamigo (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Wenn du ein Koiteich haben möchtest solltest du so groß bauen wie es geht.


----------



## FunGod (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Also der teich wird nächstes oder ubernachstes jahr größer gemacht. das steht schon fest. habe nur mehrere von den kleinen genommen weill ich mir schon denken konnte das ca nur 50% den winter überleben werden.   
Natürlich wäre es schön wenn es mehrere werden die überleben. wasserwerte sind laut koi fachhändler supper
. was meintet ihr mit der überdachung?


----------



## Zacky (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

...mit der Überdachung ist gemeint, dass du über deinen Teich in welcher Art auch immer, dann im Winter ein Dach rüber kommt...ich würde Dir empfehlen, deinen Teich mit einer Holzkonstruktion zu versehen, auf welche dann Doppelstegplatten und / oder Styrodurdämmung aufgelattet sind...mit Hilfe einer solchen Konstruktion, einer Lüfterpumpe und etwas Bedacht, bekommst du alle Fische über den Winter...natürlich müssen die Werte auch zum Winter noch einwandfrei sein und deine Fische ausreichend für die Winterpause konditioniert sein...also sollten sie genügend Fettreserven haben und grundsätzlich frei von Krankheiten, Verletzungen und __ Parasiten sein...


----------



## JR´s (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Hi!

Sry das ich so doof Frage aber wieso muss über den Teich ein DACH?? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, dass wirft bei meiner Planung ganz neue Aspekte in den Ring *grusel*

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## FunGod (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Also von nen Dach habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.
Und alle die ich so kenne haben ihre Koi über den Winter gebracht nur mit einer Sauerstoffpumpe im Teich.
Ist es da nicht etwas übertrieben da soetwas drauf zu setzen?
Das mit den Fettanfressen und ohne Krankheiten und so sehe ich ja noch ein.


----------



## JR´s (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Puhh das beruhigt mich! Habe nämlich bisher auch noch keine Verluste über den Winter verzeichnen müssen in meiner Pfütze!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Connemara (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Zacky bezog den Bau einer Abdeckung auf das Ensetzen der vielen jungen Koi...und er könnte Recht haben...bei Frost und Eis könnte es sein, dass dir die Jungfische verenden...aber da kennen sich andere (eben auch Zacky) besser aus.


----------



## FunGod (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Nur wie soll ich das meinen schwiegereltern erklären ? Das eins zwei kleine es nicht überleben war mir ja schon fast klar. es hat ja auch nur einer 0.50€ gekostet .


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Wir reden hier von Lebewesen für die Du Verantwortung
übernommen hast und nicht von 50 Cent Artikel !!


----------



## FunGod (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Ist mir doch klar.ich meine es steht nicht gerade im Verhältnis mit den dach


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Kommt drauf an wieviel einem das Leben eines Fisches wert ist,
gib Deine Fische bitte jemand anderem der Sie lieb hat


----------



## FunGod (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Hmmm. also ein dach bekomm ich nicht hin.


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Such mal nach Winterabdeckung oder Teichballs, da gibts
schon einige gute Ideen dazu im Forum


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Hi Jürgen, Hi Fungod...

...ich will euch ja mit meiner Idee auch nicht den Spaß und die Freude nehmen, aber wie Birgit erwähnt hatte, ging es mir in erster Linie um die Jungfische und denen ein Überleben zu ermöglichen. Das ist aber auch alles aus dem Grunde heraus entstanden, dass ich den Teich einfach zu flach finde und Jungfische sind nie so gut konditioniert wie Größere. Sicherlich mag es bei dem Einen oder Anderen mit kleineren und flacheren Teichen die Jahre über auch gut gegangen sein, aber leider liest man im Frühjahr zu häufig "alle Fische tot! Warum?".

Wenn man dann den Themenstarter fragt, fehlte es an einigen Sachen für den Winterbetrieb. Auf Grund der hier benannten Teichgröße habe ich halt dazu geraten eine Überdachung zu bauen, da sie meines Erachtens nach einfacher und effektiver zu gestalten ist. Die von Coolniro angeregten Teichbälle habe ich selbst auch, es funktioniert, aber dennoch friert mein Teich bis auf 40-50 cm bei langanhaltenden trockenen Wintern halt durch. Ich habe aber aber zum Glück auch eine Tiefe von über 1,50 m, so dass meine Fische wirklich nicht mit Eis in Kontakt kommen. Und das zählt nicht für Kois, mein Schwiegervater hat auch nur einen Miniteich mit Goldis drin und selbst den Teich decken wir mit PE-Bällen und Noppenfolie zusätzlich ab.

Die Konstruktion mit Doppelstegplatten hätte in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich die höchste Effizienz was die Überwinterung angeht.

PS: Slebst das kleinste und anfänglich billigste Leben, ist es wert zu schützen. Weißt du, ob du nicht vielleicht den zukünftigen Grand Champion im Teich groß ziehst. 

Nee, aber im Ernst...mach dir mal wirklich Gedanken zwecks einer Winterabdeckung oder du holst die Fische in eine kleine Innenhälterung mit Filter und ziehst sie Dir über den Winter etwas größer und kräftiger.


----------



## JR´s (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Huhu,

alles klar, verstanden Da ja der "neue" gerade in Planung ist und ich so Winzlinge wenn überhaupt zu Saisonbeginn einsetze, kein Dach für mich! 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Hier Jungs,

so kann das Dach auf dem formalen Koiteich aussehen  Für diejenigen unter Euch, die so was noch nicht gesehen haben ...

 

Und so wenn dann im Winter der Schnee drauf liegt. Und drunter ist es schön kuschelig ... ohne Eis, bei einer Grundtemperatur von ca. 4-5°C. Ist es zu viel Schnee, kann man einen teil davon einfach freifegen.

   

Das Schönste an so einer Abdeckung ist die Aufheizung. Sobald die Sonne scheint, heizt sich die Luft unten drunter auf und erwärmt auch das Wasser.
Also ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen ... und sie war jeden Cent wert.

Mandy


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

hallo mandy
is ja ne superidee!
wieviel geld hat dich das in etwa gekostet ?
und wieviele winter wird das wohl halten ?
liebe grüße, zzt aus malle
lotta


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Moin Lotta,

keine Ahnung wieviele Winter das hält ... dieses Jahr wäre es der 3. Winter und das Holz ist noch 1A.
Ist das Gleiche wie bei einem Carport 

Gekostet ... hmm, naja, diese Doppelstegplatten sind schon nicht ganz preiswert. Es sind 8Platten a. 100Euro das Stück ... und mit dem Holz, Schrauben, Winkel etc. ... naja, sagen wir alles in allem einen Tausender.
Aber das Geld war sie alle mal wert ... oder sagen wir so ... meine Koi sind es mir wert 


Mandy


----------



## FunGod (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

Der teich ist ja 130 cm tief. ich würde ja auch eine sauerstoff pumpe mit 2 ausströmern noch reinsetzen. und die letzten jahre hatte der teich nie mehr sls 20 cm eis drauf .


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sanierung bei Schwiegereltern *

DAnke mandy, muss ich unbedingt mal drüber nachdenken, find ich klasse ! 
Grüsse lotta


----------

